# What to do with tuna steak?



## lucy123 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi

I have decided to start eating a little more fish than just the prawns and anchovies I currently eat.

I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for how to cook it and what to put with it - i have all sorts of ingredients in at the moment, including spinach, asparagus, carrots, noodles, rice, pasta, potato, parsley, parsley sauce - just haven't a clue how to pull it all together.


----------



## Steff (Sep 17, 2010)

2 suggestions Lucy

marinade quickly in a little lemon juice, olive oil and chilli. cook quickly on a grill  (about 2-3 mins on each side). serve with egg noodles and stir fry veg...


slice thinly in strips and marinade them in teriyaki marinade then stir fry quickly and serve with noodles ...... yummy yum

Ive tryed the second way but not the first.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 17, 2010)

Steffie said:


> 2 suggestions Lucy
> 
> marinade quickly in a little lemon juice, olive oil and chilli. cook quickly on a grill  (about 2-3 mins on each side). serve with egg noodles and stir fry veg...
> 
> ...




Your kitchen skills sound immense...........


----------



## Steff (Sep 17, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Your kitchen skills sound immense...........



Its amazing what a hubby who used to be in the paras picked up lol and passed onto me


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 17, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Its amazing what a hubby who used to be in the paras picked up lol and passed onto me



Lucky paras........

So are you cooked for on a nightly basis.......?


----------



## Steff (Sep 17, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Lucky paras........
> 
> So are you cooked for on a nightly basis.......?



I cook on all nights that end in a Y hun.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Steffie - How do you make terriyaki marinade - I did it a while ago but have forgotten now.

Is there anything I can do with spinach and asparagus too?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 17, 2010)

Steffie said:


> I cook on all nights that end in a Y hun.



not to busy then......good..


----------



## Steff (Sep 17, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Thanks Steffie - How do you make terriyaki marinade - I did it a while ago but have forgotten now.
> 
> Is there anything I can do with spinach and asparagus too?



1 can  unsweetened pineapple juice 
2 cups brown sugar 
2 cups soy sauce 
2 tsp ground ginger
2 tsp garlic powder

sorry i dnt ever have those 2 vedge cant stand them lol.

p.s not sure the tariyaki is to good tbh, seems alot of sugar


----------



## Steff (Sep 17, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> not to busy then......good..



Cheeky


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 17, 2010)

It'd go well with my standard onion, garlic and chopped tomato base (plus herbs --> e.g. coriander, basil etc and red chilli if you like a bit of heat).

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 17, 2010)

Well its turned out to be 

tuna steak with confused sauce (red wine vinegar, canderel, soy sauce, and a bit of tomato puree, with a little garlic and onion - took a bit of advice from each of you and it looks and smells good - but not tasted yet!) layed on a bed of spinach and asparagus
(with mashed potato added to sons dinner too as he says will be hungry!!)

Off to try it now!


----------



## Steff (Sep 17, 2010)

Lucy how did it go down hun? x

Tasty


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 17, 2010)

Very nice but 10.4 afterwards????????


----------



## Steff (Sep 17, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Very nice but 10.4 afterwards????????



oh dear maybe the soy sauce? x


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 17, 2010)

Is soy sauce not good for us?


----------



## Steff (Sep 17, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Is soy sauce not good for us?



Im just going off personal expereince it's not good with me lol.


----------

